# Adjustment to Burstner doors?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

On our very new, (to us),  Elegance, the passenger and driver's door seem very temperamental. Sometimes they catch at the top and sometimes they don't. Is there any form of adjustment mechanism by which they can be altered.?
cheers
David W


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi david my i700 doors are just the same my wife cannot open them from the inside it is a knack which even I can not do also had lots of problems with the hartal door had it adjusted loads of time when new even had new door frame alright now if you want any advice or help get in touch with me and I will try to help apb


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Its sounds like it could be the body twisting hence why sometimes it does it and sometimes it doesn't......so adjusting may not help


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's bloody annoying whatever the cause!
APB wonder if it's an i700 issue. Fortunately the Hartal door is fine, otherwise I'd be using the driver side window to get in and out!
cheers
David


----------

